# Help with Gravely 8163-B ignition



## cleonard (May 3, 2011)

Help - have been working on my Gravely, replaced solenoid and starter switch. Also bypassed PTO interlock switch ( need to get part and wanted to mow). Tractor starts but will not turn off.. Suggestions??? Does anyone have a decent wiring diagram? Grounds - is there one I am not finding??Thanks for any help.


----------

